# Got to get myself one of these



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

These are turning up everywhere on ebay. The trouble is all of the sellers seem to be using the same picture which makes me suspicious and nearly all the sellers are in Singapore/Hong Kong.

If anyone knows of a UK source for this model I would love to know. It's called the Seamaster, ironically.

Cheers.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Andy give me the REF number and I will see if my supplier has one.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Roy.

From what I can gleam the model ref: is SNK029k

There seems to be a blue and white dial variation. I'd like the white dial.

Be great if you can source one...


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry Roy the ref: no. I gave you is actually for the blue face model. The white face version is

SNK033K


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry Andy I have just checked and it is not available in the UK.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It's the same old ******** again aint it. We must be the poor men of UK as regards watches.

The Seiko Flightmaster, Tissots, and now this!!!!


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

It's the same poxy story with loads of things Griff. You go to a country like Japan and see the amazing little cars they drive around in. If they arrived here we'd think we'd been in a coma for a hundred years. It's the same with bikes. I know a dealer who grey imports stuff that the official importers don't think we are worthy of and he's making an absolute fortune.

It's not just Japanese stuff either. Most of Europe seems to enjoy a choice of consumer goods that we in the UK are kept blissfully unaware of.


----------



## Softiesteve (Feb 23, 2003)

And we have to pay more for almost everthing


----------

